# cant subscribe to threads



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

hello

when i click on thread tools within a thread no drop down box appears

well the top of the box does but i can only click on the first option , and i cant even see the others options

this has been going on for 2 - 3 days now


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Try maximising the window, or scrolling up/down the page before clicking it.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i tried maximising the page - made no difference

but ironically and as if by magic as soon as i made this thread it started working again

typical


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

and now its not working again

is there some sort of bug?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

You have to scroll right to the top of the page, so that the box has space to open up. If you are halfway down the page when you click it, it don't open up properly.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

strange_days said:


> You have to scroll right to the top of the page, so that the box has space to open up. If you are halfway down the page when you click it, it don't open up properly.


tried that

still not working


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm running an upgrade this weekend which will hopefully solve this issue.

If it's still happening in a couple of days time please bump this thread.

L


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

its still happening i am afraid

it seems to only happen with some threads though and not with others which is odd


----------

